# New Code: Lane Departure Warning System Display



## masa52 (Mar 1, 2012)

LDW possible to code without button switch you can code to be all the time ON as with switch 
Also vibrator not necessary but dont see the point install LDW without this, also need steering wheel electrics with cables plus more thing if S248 not equipped


----------



## Twointje (Sep 12, 2017)

*Ldw*



masa52 said:


> LDW possible to code without button switch you can code to be all the time ON as with switch
> Also vibrator not necessary but dont see the point install LDW without this, also need steering wheel electrics with cables plus more thing if S248 not equipped


This the options i have on my F10 the car is from 2016 , i managed to code High beam assist without errors , my F10 is from 2016 and i have spend hours reading on this subject and everywhere i keep reading of people being able to code this but gettings lots of errors of camera failure.


----------



## santy galicia (May 11, 2015)

*vibration*

someone knows how to make the vibration harder on a f31??


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 15, 2012)

santy galicia said:


> someone knows how to make the vibration harder on a f31??


This was for the F10 but should be similar with F31

Increase vibration for lane departure warning	
Module KAFAS	
Section 3006 TLC_ACTUATOR	
Parameter: VIBRATION_VALUE	
New values: Werte = 16,17,18,18,19,1A&#8230;	
Default: Werte=06,07,08,08,09,&#8230;


----------



## santy galicia (May 11, 2015)

someone found more information about hardening the steering wheel
so that was every value
or you could activate sound?????

80/5000
these values are Werte = 16,17,18,18,19,1A ...
Default: Werte = 06,07,08,08,09, .. 
this are six values and we need eight

thaks


----------



## maron (Dec 24, 2014)

Can be set arbitrarily from ABL of ISTA (48 to 54HZ)


----------

